# Mean betta



## Kayceekins (Dec 29, 2011)

I have had my newest betta for about a month and I recently put him in a heavily planted 5.5 gallon tank with 3 otos. He keeps chasing them around and biting them and one has disappeared. I was wondering if you think it would be wise to put him in a different tank that only has two four inch dojo loaches or do you think he would pick on them too? I have no where else to put him. The dojo loach tank has a betta and some shrimp too, but I will possibly be moving them to the 5.5 gallon with the otos.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Kayceekins said:


> I have had my newest betta for about a month and I recently put him in a heavily planted 5.5 gallon tank with 3 otos. He keeps chasing them around and biting them and one has disappeared. I was wondering if you think it would be wise to put him in a different tank that only has two four inch dojo loaches or do you think he would pick on them too? I have no where else to put him. The dojo loach tank has a betta and some shrimp too, but I will possibly be moving them to the 5.5 gallon with the otos.




This particular guy sounds like he has a complex. You could try him with the loaches and watch, if he attacks them, move him to a small bowl or something similar till you can get a proper tank for him. I have a Betta that has coexisted peacefully with 2 oto 6 cardinal tetra 6 neon tetra and a bunch of shrimp. and he has yet to attack anything. they have different personalities just like we do. And some times they can be a little rough... when in doubt :fish-in-a-bag: put him in a jar and change 25% of the water daily.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have Bettas with other fish for several years in large tanks (>10G) and have never had them harass other fish. Male Bettas can't move fast enough to harass other fish, females might be able to. A 5G tank is really too small for four fish, no one has any place to hide. Try to convert to at least a 10G and make sure you tank has plenty of plants for every one to hide in.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Sometimes, bettas are just fighters (LOL). For instance, my current betta Renoir will kill anything he sees that's moving, including my hand and an amano shrimp I had in his tank, while the betta I had before Renny was kind enough to allow a small male endler and said shrimp to live with him. After he killed off an oto I got first, of course. 

I wouldn't say 5.5 is too small, you just need to have it densely planted if you want any sort of luck with it. Have a small, distinct territory for your betta planned out. A small clearing around a cave should work well. This might not work, of course, so be ready to have a backup tank. DO NOT put him in with another betta, even a female. If he keeps being aggressive, I personally would move the otos and let the guy keep the 5.5 if you can.


----------

